
Verizon Introducing FiOS with 20Mbps Upstream and Downstream - karzeem
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071023-verizon-discovers-symmetry-offers-2020-symmetrical-fios-service.html
======
plusbryan
Verizon: can you just hurry up and buy AT&T? AT&T has made it plain that
they'll never invest in FiOS, and we need it here in SF!

~~~
Xichekolas
Haha! SBC bought AT&T, and yet, here I am, still stuck with AT&T.

Sadly that brand name will never die, unless they got bought by Coca-Cola.

------
joeguilmette
god i want FiOS sooo bad.

